#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-28
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir cyphermox 
<cyphermox> kanouk, salut!
<cyphermox> kanouk, ca va?
<kanouk> oui pas pire et toi cyphermox ?
<cyphermox> ca va
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> passé le week-end à essayer toutes sortes de choses sur mon vieux portable
<Musashimaru> finalement ils ont abandonné le style macOSX dans la 11.04
<kanouk> ah!
<Musashimaru> oui, y'a pas si longtemps, la barre de menu des application était encore dans la barre tout en haut, avec le menu principal.
<kanouk> k
<Musashimaru> j'ai 3 écrans, pas de barre, autant te dire que le concept me déplait au plus haut point
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, tu parles en "Classic Gnome"?
<Musashimaru> je sais pas... c'était l'installation de base
<Musashimaru> sans 3D
<cyphermox> l'installation de base c'est Unity.. mais pas de 3d y'a fallback en classique
<cyphermox> donc, c'est comme c´était avant tu veux dire?
<Musashimaru> non, comme avant sauf que les menu des applictaion apparaissaient dans la barre d'en haut
<cyphermox> oui ok
<cyphermox> moi j'aime bien unity :)
<Musashimaru> je sents que je vais pas aimer
<Musashimaru> le truc du menu c'est juste un applet en fait
<cyphermox> oui, plugin pour compiz
<Musashimaru> non
<Musashimaru> applet de gnome-panel
<cyphermox> oui, les menu ok
<Musashimaru> mon écran fait 5040 pixels de large, alors... les systèmes genre unity... hmmmmm.... pas sur
<cyphermox> ca marche autant qu'autrement
<Musashimaru> ati c'Est vraimenet de la merde...
<kanouk> j'ai installé unity sur mon vieux portable ce matin
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, tu peux garder ce genre de commentaire pour toi
<cyphermox> kanouk, cool
<kanouk> et je sais pas ce que j'ai pu faire, par la suite mon bureau ne se chargeait plus
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, heuuu... c'est une constatation objective...
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, 5040 de large c'est deux écrans ca? ca fonctionne très vien au bureau
<cyphermox> *bien
<cyphermox> le "ati. .... " c'est pas objectif.
<cyphermox> y'en a des pires, et y'en a pour qui ca fonctionne très bien
<Musashimaru> disons que ma carte ATI dernière generation est trés lente, et c'est sans parler des disfonctionnements chroniques.
<kanouk> j'ai désinstallé ubuntuone et les linux-headers-generic parce que il y avait eu une mise à jour et synaptics me disait que je pouvais désinstaller ces paquets
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, j'ai pas deux écrans en passant
<kanouk> et par la suite....plus de bureau
<cyphermox> kanouk, euh
<kanouk> euh.................. j'ai tout formaté
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> et réinstallé autre chose
<cyphermox> linux-headers-generic? devrais pas être enlevé habituellement
<cyphermox> ok ;)
<kanouk> ;)
<kanouk> ce serait bien pratique si au boot il y avait un "recovery"
<kanouk> parce que moi quand ca plante je sais plus comment me démerder
<cyphermox> oui
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, tu connais des compagnie de service qui offrent du service d'administration de système linux de facon ponctuelle en cas de besoin?
<cyphermox> pas évident honnêtement rendu là
<kanouk> en console j'ai pas réussi à restaurer mon bureau
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, pas vraiment, surtout pas pour des particuliers
<Musashimaru> kanouk, y'A un mode recovery, mais normalement ca sert poas, sauf si tu fais n'importe quoi
<cyphermox> un service pour ca pour particulier c'est plutôt du support technique
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, je demande pas ca pour un particulier....
<kanouk> Musashimaru, recovery m'a déjà été bien utile dans le passé
<cyphermox> kanouk, exact, parce que sans linux-headers et probablement sans un paquet de choses que ca a enlevé, moi aussi je serais assez perdu ;)
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, c'est juste pour si je meurts, ma coimpagnie veut être capable d'administrer les machines quelques temps
<cyphermox> kanouk, en cas de doute, et pourvu que tu puisse connecter un cable (parce que le fini c'est encore plus difficile), tu peux connecter au net et faire "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". En principe ca réinstalle les paquets nécessaires
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, connais pas vraiment de compagnies qui font ca... l'idéal c'est plutôt de 1) pas mourrir et 2) engager un autre admin
<kanouk> Musashimaru, il y a environ 2 semaines j'avais vu une offre d'emploi où on demandait des administrateurs de systèmes linux mais zut je me souviens plus de quelle compagnie il s'agissait
<cyphermox> en général 2 admins c'est pas trop même pour d'assez petites compagnies
<kanouk> je sais que c'était à montréal
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, ben on en a même pas un d'Admin... moi je fais ca parce que faut le faire
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, raison de plus ;)
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, moi c'est trés petite compagnie
<cyphermox> sinon, peut-être demander sur la liste si y'a qqn qui serait prêt à le faire en consultation ou sur appel
<kanouk> cyphermox, c'est ce que j'ai fait en console mais tous les paquets que j'ai voulu installer étaient déjà installés
<Musashimaru> kanouk, tu nA's pas le login graphique?
<kanouk> non tout boot normalement mais gdm apparaît pass
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, je connais pas trop les gens ici, donc je préfère une compagnie connue
<Musashimaru> kanouk, tu as essayé sudo /etc/ini.t/gdm start juste pour voir?
<cyphermox> kanouk, d'ac. alors rendu là y devait y avoir autre chose... un pilote... etc. y'aurait fallu vérifier les logs de X, ou du système en général. dure à dire comme ca ;)
<Musashimaru> kanouk, tu as essayé sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start juste pour voir?
<kanouk> Musashimaru, non je connaissais pas cette commande
<kanouk> et là il est trop tard je n'ai plus unity
<Musashimaru> kanouk, heuuu, si tu as joué avec ton noyaux, faut peut-être recompiler ton driver ati ou nvidia
<kanouk> probable que ca aurait été la bonne commande
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, faudrait voir... demande sur la liste, y'a surement quelqu'un qui a une compagnie, mais habituellement y'a pas grand place qui font ce genre de service. c'est vraiment un cas de consultation
<kanouk> Musashimaru, j'ai pas de driver ati ni nvidia
<kanouk> c'est SiS
<kanouk> Musashimaru, vraiment dommange que je ne me souvienne plus du nom de la compagnie
<kanouk> @ +++ et bonne fin de soirée
<Musashimaru> kanouk, pas grave
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, tu parles de quelle liste?
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, autrement, tu peux voir avec Révolution Linux, ou alors Savoir-Faire Linux
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, la liste de diffusion Ubuntu-Québec
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, déjà contacté "savoir faire"
<Musashimaru> j'attends des nouvelles
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<Musashimaru> ok, je vais regarder ca. Merci
<UcefKH> salut
<UcefKH> on ne réponds pas immédiatement, mais on est pas très loin, quelqu'un finira par répondre. Patience
<Lrrr> ?
<dejuren_> Hi all.... any news about Montreal Ubuntu release party in April?
<deuxpi> dejuren_work: there has been a proposed date (April 21st, I think); we still have to confirm for the location
<cyphermox> dejuren_work, yup, we're still working on it ;)
<cyphermox> dejuren_work, I also got space confirmation for the global jam yesterday or saturday, I'll be sending a notice and adding the necessary entries everywhere today
<deuxpi> nice! :)
<dejuren_work> cyphermox: deuxpi tks guys, I have milion people to invite, checking early
<cyphermox> dejuren_work, invite?
<dejuren_work> mhm... colleagues, friends, etc... computer people you know
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> cool :)
<dejuren_work> will check again later this week, or next week. Sooner the better :-)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, je viens d'arriver à reproduire ton bogue avec indicator-datetime, la date qui est pas bonne dans le calendrier
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah, cool...peux-tu ajouter une note au bug?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, j'ai ca, l'heure en format 12 h alors que mon setting est à 24h, et le focus du calendrier qui me font assez *!#$ pour que j'essaye de les régler
<cyphermox> yep
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: bug 744229
<cyphermox> oui je l'avais déjà d'ouvert
<cyphermox> t'as pas de trouble avec les contacts LDAP toi dans evolution par hasard?
<deuxpi> For the record, je viens de créer la page wiki pour le NattyParty
<cyphermox> cool, merci deuxpi 
<cyphermox> poke Mobidoy si tu le vois pour l'avertir ;)
<deuxpi> j'attends qu'il se pointe :)
<deuxpi> le thread sur la liste de discussion a été pas mal dérangé, alors faut repartir ça... il y avait une bonne énergie !
<deuxpi> ah ah je change des Linux pour GNU/Linux... rms serait fier de moi :)
<deuxpi> u-qc ramasse des dons ?!?
<cyphermox> deuxpi, on peut ben
<deuxpi> c'est écrit sur la page d'invitation
<cyphermox> c'est pratique quand on organise de quoi qui nécessite un peu plus de moyens -- e.g. un global jam où on fournirait le ptit dej
<cyphermox> deuxpi, je crois que pour le moment tu peux l'enlever
<cyphermox> ca devrait pas être sur l'invitation de toute façon, que je sache
<deuxpi> ok... il reste encore beaucoup d'édition, mais le plus gros est fait
<Franck> Bonjour
<Franck> J'ai besoin de savoir s'il y a des personnes responsable capable de donner des ateliers a des enseignants sur les logiciels libre dans le cadre d'un colloque
<Franck> y a til quelqu'un que je peux contacter ?
<IdleOne> ubuntu-quebec@lists.ubuntu.com
<Franck> ces comme mirc personne ne répond quand tu poses une question intelligente :-( dommage
<cyphermox> IdleOne, so apparently your response was no response
<cyphermox> you should be ashamed of yourself ;)
<IdleOne> I thought my response was a very good response
<IdleOne> :(
<cyphermox> it was
<cyphermox> people are not patient enough
<IdleOne> He is probably looking for people to go teach for free
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
<tottto-drummond> on va avoir un release party pour la prochaine version d Ubuntu a Drummond.. :-)
<tottto-drummond> c est quoi encore l url pour l annoncer ?
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> 'llo
<kanouk> allo Ankman :)
<Ankman> kanouk: c'va?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman  et toi?
<Ankman> bien ici
<kanouk> lol Ankman 
<kanouk> salut gaspoucho 
<gaspoucho> salut
<Ankman> 'llo
<kanouk> vous êtes combien à vous réunir le mercredi soir?
<kanouk> avec Mobidoy?
<gaspoucho> mercredi soir?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-29
<kanouk> oui le mercredi soir gaspoucho 
<gaspoucho> y'a quoi le mercredi soir?
<kanouk> bien il y en a qui se réunissent pour un café ubuntu
<tottto-drummond> salut Kanouk et gaspoucho
<kanouk> salut tottto-drummond  :)
<kanouk> et ta copine aime son ubuntu?
<tottto-drummond> elle adore
<kanouk> :) tant mieux
<tottto-drummond> comme la plupart des gens.. elle se demande pourquoi c est pas connu
<kanouk> elle doit trouver que c'est beaucoup plus réactif
<tottto-drummond> elle trouve que c est plus simple et rapide
<tottto-drummond> et surtout.. elle n a plus le temps de prendre sa douche durant le démarrage lol
<kanouk> oui lol :)
<IdleOne> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qc/events
<IdleOne> pour les jours et locations des Ubuntu Hour
<kanouk> merci IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> de rien
<kanouk> mis ce lien dans mes favoris
<IdleOne> y'a aussi une a Longueuil les Jeudi je crois
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<IdleOne> hmm Mercredi
<IdleOne> :)
<kanouk> merci encore IdleOne 
<mathben> salut à tous, si je veux me connecter chez un ami qui a plusieurs ordi chez lui derrière un routeur en ssh, ça se fait? Doit-il faire un sshforwading?
<mathben> il aurait son adresse ip qui pointe vers sa maison, mais là, il a un sous-réseau
<mathben> je crois qu'il doit faire une redirection de port avec son routeur?
<Ankman> DMZ ou port forwarding pour l'ordi
<kanouk> bonsoir cyphermox 
<cyphermox> kanouk, salut!
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci cyphermox et toi aussi j'espère :)
<kanouk> mais je dois y aller
<kanouk> alors @ bientôt
<cyphermox> ok.. à plus ;)
<kanouk> :)
<sipherdee> cyphermox, tu es là?
<cyphermox> j'étais en train de me préparer mon souper et tout..
<sipherdee> d'ac, tu soupe à la même heure que moi!
<cyphermox> pas le choix chuis arrivé chez moi vers 19h ;)
<sipherdee> salut sylvain!
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<sipherdee> d2_racing, ça fait longtemps mais on s'était rencontrés à une soirée alternative linux.  je suis un ami de steeve maltais.
<d2_racing> oh my god :P 
<d2_racing> étais-tu le gars fucké qui roulait Fluxbox avec des Flactals en 2004 ? Louis quelque chose ?
<d2_racing> Si c'est le cas, tu est mon héros, le premier qui a osé faire du flashé sous Linux :P
<sipherdee> je travaille surtout avec ubuntu mais je me suis rapproché de gentoo depuis.  on l'utilise sur 2 serveurs pour un projet d'hébergement auquel je collabore.
<d2_racing> C'est quoi ton prénom ?
<sipherdee> j'aurais aimé te dire oui c'est pas moi.  mon nom c'est éric. :)
<sipherdee> j'ai déjà utilisé la procédure d'installation sur laquelle tu avais travaillé. <g>
<d2_racing> ça fait tellement longtemps, depuis 2004-2005, depuis on a évolué en masse
<sipherdee> oui, clairement.
<d2_racing> J'ai un méchant blanc de mémoire, avais-tu présenté un sujet lors d'un atelier ?
<sipherdee> non, je suis vraiment passé en coup de vent.  j'avais assisté à une présentation d'installation et aussi d'un monsieur dont j'oublie le nom très impliqué au niveau du libre qui avait fait de l'aide humanitaire.
<Lord_Ahriman> .list
<Lrrr> lol
<cyphermox> CarlMilette, moustafa, amorphous1, komputes: if you guys haven't seen yet or don't receive ubuntu-qc ML messages, etc.: http://identi.ca/notice/68519388
<cyphermox> roadmr, welcome!
<roadmr> cyphermox, thanks!
<cyphermox> lborda, you subscribed to the ubuntu-qc mailing list? I sent a message about the Ubuntu Global Jam this weekend
<cyphermox> lborda, http://identi.ca/notice/68519388
<cyphermox> I'll stop harassing people nao ;)
<lborda> cyphermox, :0 tks i am subscribing to the list... :)
<cyphermox> hey MagicFab
<MagicFab> cyphermox, o/
<cyphermox> nekohayo, o/
<cyphermox> merci pour le commentaire dans mon bug gnome-media... c'est bizarre par contre, j'étais certain l'avoir migré à gnome-control-center vu que ca affecte gnome3 itou
<nekohayo> huh
<nekohayo> oh right
<cyphermox> gnome-media pour changer le default input
<nekohayo> cyphermox, ça me rappelle aussi le fait que pulseaudio ne switche pas les streams vers les nouveaux périphériques automatiquement, mais c'est une autre histoire
<cyphermox> nekohayo, ben avec la patch ca marche ici...
<cyphermox> mais pas juste pour un nouveau periphérique nouvellement connecté.... et ca je suis pas d'accord trop trop
<nekohayo> ben logiquement si tu branches un microphone ou headset usb, c'est que tu veux utiliser le bestiau sur le champ
<cyphermox> e.g. je plugge une webcam, mais j'ai déjà un headset... alors tu change l'input à la webcam si elle est nouvelle? je crois pas, plutot faut rester au headset
<nekohayo> ah, tricky
<cyphermox> difficile de faire la différence entre tous les périphériques comme ca
<nekohayo> quoique pulseaudio devrait savoir la "classe" de périphérique je présume, nah?
<cyphermox> webcam c'est peut-être pas le bon example pk c'est une catégorie à part dans pulse
<cyphermox> oui
<nekohayo> il pourrait aisément prioriser un headset sur une webcam
<cyphermox> mais headset vs. micro? ou micro quelconque vs. périphérique midi?
<cyphermox> je suis généralement d'accord mais c'est un peu tricky :)
<nekohayo> en fait, si on veut laisser le contrôle à l'utilisateur, faudrait que g-v-c ait un listview au lieu de radiobuttons, où l'utilisateur drag-and-drop pour réorganiser les priorités
<nekohayo> mais pas sûr que les nazis de l'interface permettront ça :P
<cyphermox> nekohayo, oh, comme l'UI pour phonon ;)
<nekohayo> ah zont fait ça pour kde%
<nekohayo> ?
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> pas sur si tu drag and drop, mais du moins tu peux réorganiser les priorités
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-30
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<mathben> bonsoir
<mathben> d2_racing: :)
<mathben> ouf, 17 minutes après
<mathben> ha, je dois quitter, bonne nuit les linuxiens!
<whiteside> Bonjour tout le monde, j ai un probleme avec mon réseau wifi. J ai un laptop acer intel i3 avec un wifi interne, qui fonctionne bien jusqua présent, mais je veux utiliser un wifi usb pour avoir plus de puissance pour le chalet. Quand je branche le usb je vois bien mon réseau wifi usb mais il ne veux pas ce connecter au modem. j essai de fermer mon interne avec ifconfig eth0 down, mais mon eth0 reste up en permanance..pourquoi??  merci
<whiteside> Mon réseau filiaire porte le nom eth1
<whiteside>  Bonjour tout le monde, j ai un probleme avec mon réseau wifi. J ai un laptop acer intel i3 avec un wifi interne, qui fonctionne bien jusqua présent, mais je veux utiliser un wifi usb pour avoir plus de puissance pour le chalet. Quand je branche le usb je vois bien mon réseau wifi usb mais il ne veux pas ce connecter au modem. j essai de fermer mon interne avec ifconfig eth0 down, mais mon eth0 reste up en permanance..pourquoi??  (Mon r
<whiteside> éseau filiaire porte le nom eth1) merci
<cyphermox> whiteside, le réseau wifi connecté en premier reste le défaut, et NetworkManager le maintient. Si tu veux le déconnecter, utilise le menu de l'applet
<whiteside> Jai seulement mon NetworkManager en haut a droit...avec 2 panel de reseau wifi..1 pour eth0 et 1 pour syslink....si je click sur mon reseau avec usb ca connect pas
<cyphermox> deuxpi, 
<cyphermox> t'es là?
<deuxpi> pong !
<deuxpi> oups
<deuxpi> brg
<deuxpi> brb
<cyphermox> ok
<deuxpi> ok... désolé : meeting instantané
<cyphermox> c bo
<whiteside> baon.......mon usb wireless fonctionne sur la version 9.04 de ubuntu mais pas sur la version 10...pourquoi??  merci
<IdleOne> un regression 
<IdleOne> une*
<whiteside> je faiit quoi pour changer ca?
<IdleOne> aucune idee :(
<whiteside> lol
<whiteside> tous mes pilotes linux-firmware sont installé...je comprend rien
<cyphermox> gah, s'il pouvait arrêter de se déconnecter si vite
<IdleOne> he waited 30 minutes
<IdleOne> that isn't to bad :)
<cyphermox> well, no, but I don't get pinged so I can't answer
<IdleOne> you should be looking at this channel 24/7
<cyphermox> he should definitely open a bug about it though
<cyphermox> IdleOne, yes, yes I should ;)
<IdleOne> if he comes back I'll ping you
<cyphermox> cool, thx
<cyphermox> I'll be leaving for a half hour shortly probably, but back soon after
<mathben> question, j'ai un process qui a ce nom : python tcp_serial_redirect.py -b 19200   je veux tuer tous les tcp_serial_redirect.py
<mathben> y a-t-il une manière de le faire sans coder de boucle?
<mathben> je crois avec killall, mais je n'arrive pas à faire le regex
<cyphermox> il apparait avec ce nom-là dans quel app? dans la sortie de ps?
<mathben> sortie de ps -aef
<deuxpi> ou regarde avec l'option -f de pkill
<mathben> il a aussi le fait que cette application est lancé 4 fois par exemple et je veux les tuer sans boucler
<cyphermox> pkill -f m'a l'air d'une bonne idée
<cyphermox> mathben, sinon je modifierais le programme pour écrire son pid dans un fichier ;)
<mathben> ha, pkill -f était la solution :D
<mathben> merci à vous deux :D
<kanouk> bonsoir
<cyphermox> kanouk, salut!
<kanouk> salut cyphermox :)
<kanouk> ca va?
<cyphermox> ca va?
<cyphermox> hehe oui ;)
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> kanouk, plus de problèmes avec ton ordi de ce temps-ci?
<kanouk> ah ben non j'en ai plus du tout il est complètement planté, foutu 
<kanouk> il a fallu que j'enlève la batterie car il redémarrait et arrêtait sans cessee
<kanouk> là j'utilise mon plus vieux portable
<kanouk> j'avais maverick meerkat dessus et un beau matin je l'ai allumé et l'écran s'est mis à scintiller et j'ai dû l'éteindre avec le bouton de fermeturee
<kanouk> et depuis, plus rien
<kanouk> selon moi ce serait la carte mère
<kanouk> et je pense bien que ca me coûterait une fortune le faire réparer
<cyphermox> kanouk, faudrait que tu parles à Mobidoy il est bon pour ca... moi je touche pas trop au hardware habituellement
<kanouk> oui Mobidy m'en a déjà parlé et par la suite on avait réussi à faire quelque chose, j'étais parvenue à me servir de mon écran d'ordi parce que je pouvais pas avant
<cyphermox> mais t'as vu mon annonce pour le global jam? je sais pas si ca t'arrange à montréal au centre-ville, mais ce weekend on fait un petit sprint pour régler des problèmes dans natty, mais c'est quand même possible de regarder ton laptop si y'a de quoi à faire avec vite comme ca
<kanouk> j'ai pas vu ton annonce et ce week-end je peux vraiment pass
<kanouk> quand vous faites des sprints comme ca c'est sur quelle rue à montréal
<cyphermox> ce coup-là c'est sur Sherbrooke, près du métro McGill
<cyphermox> tu n'es pas sur la liste de diffusion ubuntu-quebec?
<kanouk> euh non et je sais pas c'est quoi
<cyphermox> ok. c'est une liste de discussion pour les annonces des trucs organisés un peu partout, pour poser des questions, etc.
<cyphermox> kanouk, tu peux t'inscrire ici: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<kanouk> merci cyphermox :)
<sipherdee> on se voit au global jam!
<cyphermox> sipherdee, yes
<cyphermox> jva essayer de donner un petit survol de Launchpad au début pour être sur que tout le monde sait comment remplir un rapport de bogue
<sipherdee> vendredi soir je vais m'organiser pour installer natty sur mon ancien laptop.
<sipherdee> ce qui me demandera du temps c'est de faire le backup.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> au pire en live ca fonctionne autant
<cyphermox> bon, ugj ajouté à l'agenda du libre, reste plus qu'à bloguer!
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-31
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<cyphermox> MagicFab, t'as deux minutes pour confirmer un bogue?
<cyphermox> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/746495
<cyphermox> c'en est un vraiment pas cool.
 * MagicFab regarde..
<MagicFab> cyphermox, le theme ppal. d'Ubuntu crash pour moi auj en Classic mode.. j'arrive pas à reproduire
<cyphermox> ppal?
<cyphermox> ah l'applet ok
<cyphermox> bah t'as meme pas besoin de changer le theme, juste enlever applet-indicator-complete ou whatever qui est indicateur avec les icons de NM et tout, puis killer indicator-application-service et ajouter le notification-area
<cyphermox> NM va apparaitre pas d'icone, tout comme une couple d'autres cossins
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-01
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<MagicFab> bonjour les zamis - si qq'un veut participer à cette traduction, vous êtes invités: http://sketchpad.cc/PPM2DE5gDL
<MagicFab> avoine, CarlMilette deuxpi IdleOne lborda juju2143 Lrrr moustafa nekohayo Scurz starcraftman txwikinger ^
<MagicFab> maybeeven invite some friends :D
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-02
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonjour
<deuxpi> bonjour ! nous somme au Global Jam à Supinfo
<kanouk> allo deuxpi 
<kanouk> amusez-vous bien  :)
<deuxpi> merci !
<deuxpi> on est en train de créer nos comptes Launchpad
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> c'est pas bien compliqué
<kanouk> vous êtes beaucoup de personnes présentes?
<deuxpi> 8 personnes !
<kanouk> c'est bien
<kanouk> j'ai réussi à installer lucid lynx sur mon vieux portable et celui-là je le garde :)
<mathben> bonjour, vous êtes au global jam ubuntu à Montréal?
<deuxpi> encore !
<mathben> deuxpi: il a combien de personne?
<deuxpi> on était 8
<mathben> bon, je vais manger et j'arrive avec ma blonde, vous serez toujours là dans 1 heure?
<deuxpi> probablement !
<cyphermox> boo!
<kanouk> lol boo! cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> salut knaou
<cyphermox> weahh
<cyphermox> kanouk ;)
<kanouk> salut
<kanouk> cyphermox, j'ai installé lucid lynx sur mon vieux portable
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> et tout va?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> super
<kanouk> je garde ce dernier
<kanouk> il fonctionne super et j'ai tous les logiciels que je voulais
<kanouk> enfin trouvé
<cyphermox> cool :)
<kanouk> yes cool!
<kanouk> ça boote bizarre, pas comme d'habitude avec les autres distributions mais ça boote bien quand-même
<cyphermox> tu veux dire... en mode texte avec des points de couleur?
<kanouk> non
<kanouk> des écritures en colonnes à gauche, je vois pas tout le texte
<cyphermox> ah ok
<kanouk> seulement un peu
<kanouk> un peu de texte
<Tube_> Salut a tous !
<deuxpi> Bonjour !
<cyphermox> Tube_, welcome
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-03
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<deuxpi> pas encore !
<d2_racing> bonjour<
<cyphermox> d2_racing, salut
<d2_racing> ça va ?
<d2_racing> J'en ai appris une bonne il y a quelques jours
<d2_racing> le CCCF au gouvernement roule sous Ubuntu Linux, en tout cas les postes de travail :P
<d2_racing> http://www.scf.gouv.qc.ca/
<cyphermox> ah cool
<cyphermox> toi tu es à Montréal ou Québec donc?
<d2_racing> Québec
<d2_racing> je sais qu'ils utilisent Ubuntu 10.04 LTS et les serveurs sont sur 10.04 LTS aussi je pense
<cyphermox> ah ok
<d2_racing> ils sont sur ça, car ce genre de ministère n'ont pas une cenne...alors ils ont même pas les moyens de s'acheter des licences...et c'est excellent à mon avis
<cyphermox> salut kanouk
<kanouk> salut cyphermox :)
<kanouk> comment ça va?
<cyphermox> ca va toi?
<kanouk> bien merci :)
<kanouk> bon dimanche
<kanouk> tu étais au ubuntu jam hier?
<cyphermox> j'y suis encore :)
<kanouk> ah ça dure 2 jours?
<kanouk> y a-t-il un risque à changer le fichier /etc/hosts pour y mettre le nom de notre machine à la première ligne de 127.0.0.1 ?   on dit que ça accélère la machine
<cyphermox> kanouk, pas vraiment, mais ca ne devrait pas non plus accélérer ta machine ;)
<cyphermox> kanouk, oui, les deux jours
<kanouk> ok alors je changerai rien à ce qui est déjà, merci
<hakimsheriff> Bonjour
<kanouk> bonjour hakimsheriff 
<kanouk> et j'ai mis le déclenchement du swap à 10 au lieu de 60
<cyphermox> kanouk, ok
<kanouk> :)
<mathben> salut, peut-on voir une historique des mises à jour avec apt?
<kanouk> bonjour mathben 
<deuxpi> mathben: je crois que le plus complet c'est /var/log/dpkg.log
<kanouk> dans ton gestionnaire de paquets synaptic, tu cliques sur "fichier" et sur "historique" et de là tu peux voir tout ce qui a été installé, supprimé et mis à jour
<mathben> kanouk: deuxpi merci :)
<kanouk> de rien fait plaisir mathben :)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-27
<Ankman> anyone uses ddclient?
<avoine> No, I use dyndns
<Ankman> ok
<avoine> the package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/dyndns
<Ankman> as mine spawns competetive instances. which led to a blocking of my account today
<avoine> ouch!
<Ankman> there is a bug in ubuntu from 2007 LOL
<Ankman> and one from now i guess
<avoine> hum it's quite aggressive too: * * * * * root LANG=C /usr/bin/dyndns -c /etc/dyndns-dynamic.conf
<avoine> I'll change that
<avoine> the first is the minutes right?
<avoine> I always forgot
<Ankman> yes
<Ankman> here it starts if the IP comes up. but it seems the test fails if it's already running
<Ankman> i have an uptime of several months and get a new ip all 24 hours. that spawned like crazy. i have to monitor that the next days
<cyphermox> Ankman: how do you spawn it on ip change?
<cyphermox> (ddclient)
<MagicFab> Ankman, post the link?
<Ankman> MagicFab: link to the bug?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-28
<MagicFab> sipherdee, tu viens ce soir?
<MagicFab> komputes, o/
<komputes> MagicFab: hey hey, thanks so much. that was awesome. just about to publish my blog about it.
<komputes> MagicFab: how are you?
<MagicFab> I am good, not 20-something anymore heh :)
<MagicFab> yeah, I have to write 2 articles too. Lots of material (pics, notes.etc)
<MagicFab> BTW I bookmarked most identi.ca accounts of speakers
<komputes> MagicFab: cool, I didn't take many pics at the conf, but I'm just doing a quick text-only report
<MagicFab> yep, let me know when you post something
<Ankman> MagicFab: for the ddclient. it gets spawnes when ever i get a new IP (PPPOE). seems the test if it's running already fails
<Ankman> for now i told the config file to not do this when i get a new IP
<Ankman> stopped spawning. but in my opnion it should test if it already runs before starting another instance
<MagicFab> Ankman, did you file a bug? 
<Ankman> no
<Ankman> i wait until i find somebody else who also uses ddclient and pppoe and can tell me whether his client spawns too
<Ankman> as i'm not 100% if i didn't change a config file myself which causes the problem
<Ankman> i just notice that a pid file should be created at /var/run/ddclient.pid but although the client is running now there is no such file
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-29
<pelletium> je suis en train de télécharger Ubuntu pour la première fois depuis 2009. J'ai bien hâte!
<pelletium> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-03-28
<d3n4riu5> kush 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-03-31
<michauds> Bonsoir tout le monde
<Guest98295> salu a tous
#ubuntu-qc 2014-03-26
<maxr_432> J'utilise le clavier ca_fr. Il n'y pas bien longtemps quelque chose à changer mon @ en € lorsque je fais AltCar + 2. Est-ce que quelqu'un peux avoir une idée ?
<maxr_34> J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème
#ubuntu-qc 2014-03-30
<qwebirc85713> Bonjour 
<qwebirc85713> J'ai tenté d'installé ubuntu sur mon portable ibm qui fonctionne avec win xp . ça n'a pas fonctionné .
<Ankman> pourquoi pas?
<qwebirc85713> J'ai téléchargé et gravé sur dvd le programme contenant 745 megs . J'ai fait un redémarrage tel que spécifié dans la procédure j'y ai vu l'option de langage . et par la suite plus rien ...
<qwebirc85713> Est-ce que ubuntu devrait s'installer sur toutes les machines ou y a t'il des produit incompatible . ?
<qwebirc85713> Mon ibm n'est pas ressent .
<qwebirc85713> Connaissez-vous un lien ou un contact qui pourrait m'aider .  Merci .
<Ankman> ENTER apres laguage
<qwebirc85713> Ou devrais-je tenter d'installer une autre version de linux . ?
<Ankman> non, ubuntu marche
<Ankman> insert CD, selecter laguage (francaise), ENTER
<qwebirc85713> Oui ç'est ce que j'ai fait .
<Ankman> hmm
<qwebirc85713> Je viens tout juste de tenter un redémarrage et les phrases qui vont suivrent y sont écritent dans mon écran .
<qwebirc85713> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae
<qwebirc85713> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<Ankman> aah
<Ankman> 64but AMD CPU?
<Ankman> il faut de saver quelle CPU tu as. et download ubuntu pour cette CPU
<qwebirc85713> Je crois avoir choisi le bon mode 32 . intel .
<qwebirc85713> Lors du téléchargement . 
<Ankman> telecharge 32bit
<Ankman> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop select 32bit
<qwebirc85713> Je viens tout juste de téléchargé et essayé la deuxieme option et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...
<qwebirc85713> Une autre suggestion  peut-etre ?
<Ankman> deuxieme option?
<qwebirc85713> Ubuntu  13.10  et  12.03  ni  une  ni  l'autre  version  ne  fonctionne  meme  resultat  . 
<qwebirc85713> Meme  message  dans  les  2  versions ...
<qwebirc85713> Merci  quand  meme .  Je  crois  que  je  vais  devoir  garder  mon  windows  xp  .  
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> telecharger 32bit?
<qwebirc85713> oui je l'ai essayé .
<Ankman> :-/
<Ankman> ordi avec intel 32 bit CPU?
<qwebirc85713> oui
<qwebirc85713> Salutation  merci  .
<Ankman> ok, desloe
<Ankman> desole
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-29
<qwebirc25879> bonjour j aimerai instaler ubuntu sur un disque dur externe pour pouvoir l utiliser sur plusieur tour est-ce possible
<Ankman> qwebirc25879: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/installation_sur_disque_usb
<qwebirc25879> mercieboucoup des informations c est grandement apprecier
#ubuntu-qc 2016-03-28
<MagicFab> Chex, cyphermox IdleOne, o/ 
<cyphermox> MagicFab: salut
<Ankman> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2016-03-29
<Chex> cyphermox: heya man, been in Montreal for the past few days, but leaving tomorrow for Boston
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> sorry, it's extra busy this time of year
<Chex> cyphermox: yeah I have been flat out since Ive been here myself, hope to make a more relaxing trip back later in the summer. 
<cyphermox> Chex: cool
#ubuntu-qc 2018-03-30
<qwebirc21724> Bonjour
<qwebirc21724> Je suis de Québec et je voudrais avoir un spécialiste à sécurité intérnet .. et en informatique pour avoir un système linux
<qwebirc21724> Si possible me répondre par courriel à cgenest86@gmail.com ou me contacter au 4184556316 .. si vous êtes disponible à me rencontrer . Merci
#ubuntu-qc 2019-03-29
<Sebastien> o/
#ubuntu-qc 2019-03-30
<Ankman> heh
#ubuntu-qc 2019-03-31
<Ankman> indeed
<Sebastien> indeed ? 
<Sebastien> tu pense tu a voix haute toi la la ? :p 
<Ankman> :-)
